# HELP! Is my Mommy cat going Crazy!!!!!!!!



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

Mew had her kittens on Monday. Today is Friday and this morning she started moving them all over the place!!! She stayed in box with the soft fleece blanket (cleaned daily) for the last four days - so what is she doing now? 

She keeps putting them in the strangest places - I had to close the bathroom door - she put them up on the shelf behind the towels!!!! 

Now she has them in a little corner behind the laundry bin now. 

I don't want them to fall from somewhere - and I can't close the door to her room (yes - she has her very own entire room) becuase she will claw the door. 

HELP!!!! PLEASE!!! 

Robin


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I went through this with Scully. Here's the thread:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=8541


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Mom (my cat -- never came up with another name ) moved her babies all over the place. Her favorite spot was under the bed. If you are okay with her moving them, the babies won't be crawling on their own for two weeks or so, so they shouldn't get hurt if it's a safe location (I don't see anything wrong with moving them behind the towels if it's safe). 

One thing you should consider is blocking access to small places -- like behind or under the dresser -- in case they do start to crawl and you aren't around. We had lovely duct tape/cardboard decor for about two months in our bedroom.


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*Moving Babies*

The kitten are 4 days old and I can't believe how far they can shimmy around - her new favorite place for them? In my bed - next to me - under the covers!!!!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I should've said, they wouldn't be running on their own for a few weeks -- I guess wherever they end up, just make sure they are somewhat blocked in -- can't get under any dressers, etc., in case they do move around.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I know you are worried but please dont double post, it is against forum rules. Thanks 

Link to other thread-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... highlight=


----------

